# Need advice/help for bay fishing.



## SALTLIFE34 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm going to be in Pensacola on Thursday March 19, through Monday March 23. My buddy has a 17' Cape Horn CC and we plan to do some bay fishing or maybe go out in the Gulf if calm. I'm new to inshore fishing and just looking for advice. Any and all advice about where to fish, and what to use would be great. Just hoping to catch some fish. Thanks.


----------

